# Moving cases, need help with motherboard I/O



## MasonMc (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a slim-line Gateway Sx2801-07e system witch I am moving to a new case with a larger PSU for a graphics card. The case I've picked out is a 
Pixxo CM-9E8A-B: Pixxo CM-9E8A-B Micro ATX ITX Tower Computer Case Black 450w Power Supply 80mm Fan Front USB Audio Card Reader-Best Computer Online Store Houston Buy Discount Prices Texas-Directron.com
The site said its compatible with mini-ITX motherboards though it does not have a I/O backplate for the motherboard, does anyone know where I can find a bracket that can fit my I/O connectors: http://www.ascendtech.us/mmASC/Images/SX2801-07E_1.jpg
Or do I even need a bracket? 

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The backplates ship with the motherboard. With OEM PC's (ie: Dell, Gateway, HP, etc.) they are part of the case. 

You will be stuck making something of your own, or finding one for a different motherboard that has the same connector layout.


----------

